# Wifi-Tether application doesn't work all of a sudden.



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm on cm10 latest nightly. The Wi-fi tether app has worked since day one for me. Today is the first time it hasn't. It gets superuser permissions and then upon starting it tells me "Tethering started with errors check show log" I do and I get this. Any ideas?


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Why not use built in tether in cm10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Why not use built in tether in cm10
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 It's not as stable for me. It keeps force closing plus I love the fact that I can monitor how much data I'm using per session in the application versus native tethering.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Try foxfi. You can also monitor data and what not if your not in to the stock tethering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

tapiocadestroyer said:


> Try foxfi. You can also monitor data and what not if your not in to the stock tethering.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Honestly I'd just like a fix for Wifi-Tether app. Thanks for suggestions though.

EDIT: decided to give Foxfi a try and it won't work either. I go to activate and it says wifi mode has failed on my phone... I also tried the native tether and I can't get an internet connection.

Double edit: Foxfi doesn't work with wifi for jellybean according to the application itself.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Check to see if an update is available. I even a newer beta might work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope in the description it says it won't work on jellybean.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

...... ..... .... ....... ...... .... Okay so I found the problem. I restored from a previous backup and it worked. So I then remembered I downloaded SuperSU and both that and superuser were conflicting... Thanks guys and sorry for being a moron.


----------

